# New Sydney XTRAIL Owner



## Kenzo (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey all!  

Im new to the board, just purchased a brand new 05 XTRAIL 2 days ago.
I have to wait 2 weeks until I get it though can't wait. 

Here are the specs:

05 Nissan TI-L Xtrail
Metallic Black
Leather interior
Extras:
Alloy Bar with driving lights
Fog Lamps
Weathersields Left and Right
Bonnet Protector (smoked)
Roof Racks
Side Steps
Rear Spoiler
Back Scuff Plate
Exhaust Finisher
Carpet Mats
Kick Plates
Cargo Blind

I'll post some photos as soon as I get it.

Paul.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Wlecome to te forums mate 

It's nice to see another Sydney-sider join the forums and it's even more exciting to see another Australian *black* exy join the pack.

Have you visited/registered in the Australian X-Trail Forum yet? if not, you're more than welcome there as well (the url is my signature below) and my username there is "jalalski"

Mate, you sure didn't leave any accessory behind when you scored your deal with the dealer LOL 

That's awesome.

Looking forward to see my pics and you can check-out mine in my web page (in my signature as well)

Catch ya later.


----------



## Kenzo (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Jalal,

Sweet ride man. Love the chrome on the Black X. I'll be modifying my exy shortly :thumbup: 

Where abouts do u get all your mods in Syd? Like all the chrome acc. Im interested in the Clear tail lights. They look neat on a black car.

Paul.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Most of my accessories are from overseas and mainly from Singapore.

Check MAXDAX out and drop Leng Yee and line, he's a very helpfull guy and will look after you. Just mention my name, this or the Australia X-Trail forum and he'll take care of everything for you.

Other accessories are also available out there and you gonna need a bit of time to hunt them down like I've been doing for the last 2+ years.

Sydney has a vert limited market for the xtrail aftermarket accessories and the ones oferred by the dealers are nothing but a ripp-off.

The Rider clear lights are only available as an import from Ichikoh in Japan and they're VERY expensive. Australian dealers will not import this item for you (I have trried) and even if they did, the price will be astronomical.

So, am waiting to see an aftermarket version of these to be made available.


----------

